# 1-andro stack i neec help asap!!?



## anddstackie (Feb 5, 2016)

I need help asap. I am new to this site and hope to get advice and knowledge from the rest of the people on here. I am in a situation right now.. i recently purchased a stack of 1-andro by iron maglabs. Apparently something happened to some of the things i got shipped to me and all i got in mail is

2 bottles of 1-andro Iron mag labs
1 Advanced cycle support Iron mag labs
1 Osta Rx iron mag labs
1 E-control iron mag labs

I was wondering if i want to cycle with just what i have, will it work? i was planning on upping the dose with the 1-andr (2 bottles) throughout the 6 weeks. stacked with advanced cycle support and osta rx. And for pct, the e-control. Please let me know your thoughts and advice on the cycle itself. Thank you!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2016)

Please do not make multiple threads...thank you


----------



## anddstackie (Feb 6, 2016)

My fault. Was trying to edit my thread and when i reposted, it posted twice. still getting used to the layout.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 6, 2016)

anddstackie said:


> My fault. Was trying to edit my thread and when i reposted, it posted twice. still getting used to the layout.



no worries


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 6, 2016)

If this is your first go ever, youl see a little bit of gains, a lil bit. You could throw in some clomid for pct. coming from a guy who used to use a bunch of ph's and finally started the real thing, I'd say just get a couple bottles of test ancillaries and pct to make some real gains. These andro pills are no comparison, but if this is how you want to get your feet wet that's cool too.


----------



## extremeintensity (Feb 27, 2016)

I thought I read iron mag labs was a scam?


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 27, 2016)

extremeintensity said:


> I thought I read iron mag labs was a scam?



No sir, and they wouldn't be allowed to advertise here on the front page if they were.


----------



## extremeintensity (Feb 27, 2016)

Sry got names confuse


----------

